# Solved: Connecting HP laptop to Sony Trinitron TV



## lynnebrunton (Sep 18, 2007)

Hello,

I have an HP Pavilion with VGA, HDMI ports and a 7-pin S-Video ports. I want to connect to a Sony Trinitron KV-28LS60U 100 Hz, which seems to only have a 4-pin S-Video port.

Should I buy a 4-7 pin cable to connect via S-Video?

Thank you, Lynne


----------



## blackbox_ns (Dec 8, 2008)

S-Video is a 4 pin connector, if your HP Pavilion has some 7 pin connector then either this is a special connection and HP should provide an adapter from their connector to the industry standard 4 pin, or the 7 pin connector on the HP computer is not S-Video. If the HP has S-Video and the Sony is S-Video this would be the easiest connection to make.


----------



## lynnebrunton (Sep 18, 2007)

OK right. Thanks very much for that. I'll contact HP and see if they have a special adapter.


----------



## lynnebrunton (Sep 18, 2007)

Hello again,

I bought a 7pin to 4pin S-cable and I am trying to connect the the TV, but I cannot get the screen to display o the TV. Can you help again at all?

Thank you.


----------

